# Reduce Payroll Expenses and Workers Comp



## rjohnson29307 (May 27, 2010)

I represent B2E Comprehensive Payroll Services. 

We can help with:
Accurate tracking of labor, materials and equipment
Preventing cost over runs
Accurate overtime hours
Workers Comp task tracking 
(Reduce workers comp premiums by splitting class codes)
Pay-As-You-Go Workers Compensation 
(weekly, bi-weekly, monthly)
Accurate job historical data
Accurate data to support contested Invoices
Timely processing with rapid delivery
We are at least half the cost of ADP and Paychex
We offer in house Risk Management to make sure your workers comp is properly classed.
Below are a couple of case studies of how we can help:

Case Study 1
A tree surgeon provides stump removal, pruning, cutting, spraying, planting and lawn care maintenance services for primarily commercial clients.

Problem:
Because of the inability to provide consistent, accurate documentation of paid man hours segregated by specific task and subtasks, the company’s insurance program automatically combined all payroll for the Tree Surgeon into the highest rated (governing class) - in this case code 0106 which is tree pruning, etc. all above ground work. The rate for this class code is significantly higher than work performed on the ground, so the Tree Surgeon was paying inflated workers compensation premiums for its ground and warehouse workers.

Solution: 
Accurately capture how many paid man hours are spent performing specific tasks. We worked with the current Insurance Agent and Carrier to share this information.

We were able to consistently capture data to accurately record and apply lower risk (and lower cost) classification levels to their paid man hours. 

This led to lower premium charges which more accurately reflected the exposures of the business.

Conclusion: 
The Tree Surgeon realized a net savings of $70,674 annually.

Case Study: - 2
A sign installation company installs signs on the interstate and highways. They install signs as high as 75 feet. The company supports labor to manufacture the sign and supports, pour the concrete to house the signs, install conduit, install the sign and install electrical.

Problem:
Because of the inability to provide consistent, accurate documentation of paid man hours segregated by specific task and subtasks, the company’s insurance program automatically combined all payroll for the sign installer into the highest rated (governing class) - in this case codes 3069 – Awning Manufacturing and 5059 – Iron / Steel Erection. The rates for these class codes are significantly higher than
actual work performed – which was 5221 concrete work performed on the ground. The Sign Installation company was paying an inflated workers compensation premium.

Solution: 
Deploy GPS based / real-time/time and attendance to accurately capture how many paid man hours are spent performing specific tasks. We worked with their current Insurance Agent and Carrier to share this information.

Consistently capture data to accurately record and apply lower risk (and lower cost) classification levels to their paid man hours. 

This led to premium charges which more accurately reflect the exposures of the business.

Conclusion: 
The Sign Installer realized a net savings of $10,884 annually.

If I can help you, please feel free to call me. We operate nationally.

Ray Johnson

Mobile: 864-706-6767
E-mail: [email protected]


----------



## rjohnson29307 (May 27, 2010)

rjohnson29307 said:


> I represent B2E Comprehensive Payroll Services.
> 
> We can help with:
> Accurate tracking of labor, materials and equipment
> ...


----------

